# San Diego Loyal 2021 schedule



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 8, 2021)

SD Loyal Releases 2021 USL Regular Season Schedule
					

Schedule includes 16 matches at Torero Stadium, open to fans at a minimum of 20 percent capacity




					www.sdloyal.com
				






			https://cdn2.sportngin.com/attachments/document/3e07-2399709/2021_SDLoyal_PrintableSchedule2.pdf


----------

